# Problem setting up PS3 on new wireless network.



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all you geeks. I have a new wireless connection. I have tried setting the PS3 to connect via it. It times out, nada. The wireless works and the WEP key is correct. I set up my phone to connect via it so know it works. Any suggestions?


----------



## monkeypig (Oct 21, 2010)

have you tried it wired first? have you got an existing playstation account ?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2010)

I have not tried it wired first. I have an ethernet cable but resent having to use a wired connection. I don't play online.


----------



## monkeypig (Oct 21, 2010)

try it with a wired connection first


----------



## monkeypig (Oct 21, 2010)

btw if you're not playing online is it updates you want?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2010)

monkeypig said:


> btw if you're not playing online is it updates you want?


 
I want to play Iplayer on the big telly and stream my films from the pc.


----------



## monkeypig (Oct 21, 2010)

you tried the cabled method yet?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 21, 2010)

If you're streaming anything HD you'll be better off with the cable. Even iPlayer can get a bit glitchy if your PS3 is a long way from your router or there are several walls in the way.


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2010)

TopCat said:


> I have an ethernet cable but resent having to use a wired connection.


 
  I have wireless router for my PCs but haven't set it up to use wireless yet and I doubt I will bother - it will only remove a total of 2 cables from the unending mess of spaghetti that inhabits the floor behind the desk and telly, on that basis it seems a bit pointless.


----------



## no-no (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure PS3 uses wep but try setting your router up with wpa instead of wep. wep is very unsecure anyway and you shouldn't really be using it these days.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 22, 2010)

I used the WPA code on the bottom of my router when setting up the wireless


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2010)

The problem was caused by me. I entered the code of the BT card as a WEP code but it was a WPA code. Alls well, almost. I can't get the PS£ to find my PC as a media server...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 25, 2010)

Got PS3 Media server installed on your PC? Or similar streameing software?

http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list


----------



## TopCat (Oct 25, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Got PS3 Media server installed on your PC? Or similar streameing software?
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/list


 I need to install this on the PC? 

OKDOKEY!


----------



## TopCat (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/playstation-3-media-server-setup/4/

This sorted it all out for me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

TopCat said:


> http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/playstation-3-media-server-setup/4/
> 
> This sorted it all out for me.


 i have the same problem as you, that article doesn't seem to address why my ps3 won't connect to the wireless router, it explains how to save music etc.

speaking of which, i realised that i promised you a copy of a ruff ruff and ready album years ago and didn't do it, so i tried the other night and the bastard laptop just spat out 3 cd-r's for reasons which i don't understand either.

fucking technology baffles me tbh.....


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2010)

Get a pair of powerline adaptors and go wired. It's soooo much better.


----------

